# Positive OPK, then negative, now positive again?!



## WantingABubba

Heya ladies, just a little confused about my OPKs.

I was supposed to O on CD14, but got a positive OPK on CD10 and CD11.

I assumed I ovulated on CD12, and resigned myself to being out this month as we haven't been able to DTD.

I tested again on CD12 and CD13 to make sure my OPKs have gone back to negative, and they were. I done two each time, each several hours apart.

HOWEVER, I just done an OPK today, and it's positive? :wacko:

Does that mean I'm ovulating twice, or that my body geared up to ovulate, didn't release the egg, and tried again?

If so, that's PERFECT cos we can DTD now!!

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Kellysmom

What test's are you using? I started by using the answer brand OPK's, but I kept getting half positives that would go negative then go back to half positive. I got so tired of guessing that I splurged on a package of Clearblue digital OPK's, and have not gone back to the other brand since!! Turns out, I was getting those half positives that were full on negative with CBD.... then, I got a negative with the answer and a full on positive with the CBD... the answer brands were NEVER right!!!


----------



## WantingABubba

Kellysmom said:


> What test's are you using? I started by using the answer brand OPK's, but I kept getting half positives that would go negative then go back to half positive. I got so tired of guessing that I splurged on a package of Clearblue digital OPK's, and have not gone back to the other brand since!! Turns out, I was getting those half positives that were full on negative with CBD.... then, I got a negative with the answer and a full on positive with the CBD... the answer brands were NEVER right!!!

Hey hun, thanks for replying.

I'm just using ICs and a generic pee stick OPK brand to confirm positives. 

I'm just REALLY hoping I'm ovulating again so we have a chance this month!

I'm gonna start temping from next month, though. Don't like this guessing game! Worse than trying to see a line on HPTs, with OPKs you have to obsess about whether the line's dark enough!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I know what mean, I've spents ages staring at sticks I've peed on!


----------



## Scout

that's why I moved on from those to the CB digi. I was driving myself nuts trying to figure out if it was positive or almost positive or what. 

Like you said tho, your body may have been trying to release an egg, but didn't and so now it's trying again. If you get some common after ovulation symptoms, then you'll be able to tell for sure. It happened to me this month. Got a smiley on Friday (but was negative a few hours later and had been negative a few hours before the postivie) then I got a negative later on on Friday. On sunday when I didn't get a temp rise I decided to test again and low and behold a positive. Then on Monday I got a temp rise and post ovuation symptoms (bb's sore and cramping which is my norm after ovulation). temp has stayed up since Monday and symptoms still, so I know that Friday was a false start. That is the first time that's ever happened to me. 

Anyhoo, good luck and hope this is it so you can get to bd'ing!


----------



## WantingABubba

jellybeanxx said:


> I know what mean, I've spents ages staring at sticks I've peed on!

LOL, me too :haha: I temp now, though, but am still gonna use OPKs to help predict. Starting them on CD9 x


----------



## WantingABubba

Scout said:


> that's why I moved on from those to the CB digi. I was driving myself nuts trying to figure out if it was positive or almost positive or what.
> 
> Like you said tho, your body may have been trying to release an egg, but didn't and so now it's trying again. If you get some common after ovulation symptoms, then you'll be able to tell for sure. It happened to me this month. Got a smiley on Friday (but was negative a few hours later and had been negative a few hours before the postivie) then I got a negative later on on Friday. On sunday when I didn't get a temp rise I decided to test again and low and behold a positive. Then on Monday I got a temp rise and post ovuation symptoms (bb's sore and cramping which is my norm after ovulation). temp has stayed up since Monday and symptoms still, so I know that Friday was a false start. That is the first time that's ever happened to me.
> 
> Anyhoo, good luck and hope this is it so you can get to bd'ing!

I love the digi, but it's so expensive! I agree that it's very reassuring to get a clear answer, though.

How was this month for you, then?

And I wasn't pregnant. Oh well, hopefully this cycle I will be :thumbup:


----------



## Shell_bell

WantingABubba said:


> Heya ladies, just a little confused about my OPKs.
> 
> I was supposed to O on CD14, but got a positive OPK on CD10 and CD11.
> 
> I assumed I ovulated on CD12, and resigned myself to being out this month as we haven't been able to DTD.
> 
> I tested again on CD12 and CD13 to make sure my OPKs have gone back to negative, and they were. I done two each time, each several hours apart.
> 
> HOWEVER, I just done an OPK today, and it's positive? :wacko:
> 
> Does that mean I'm ovulating twice, or that my body geared up to ovulate, didn't release the egg, and tried again?
> 
> If so, that's PERFECT cos we can DTD now!!
> 
> Thanks ladies x


Hi, this happened to me in December, I got a positive OPK on CD11 but hadnt had sex yet as it was so early in cycle so we panicked and DTD for 3 nights in a row. The test then went negative but I carried on testing OPKs and then on cd16 it went positive again for 2 days so we DTD again for 3 more days in a row. I sort of ruled out getting a BFP that month but it turns out we did, maybe because we ruled it out I stopped stressing?!!

Wishing you lots of luck

Shell xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Shell_bell said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Heya ladies, just a little confused about my OPKs.
> 
> I was supposed to O on CD14, but got a positive OPK on CD10 and CD11.
> 
> I assumed I ovulated on CD12, and resigned myself to being out this month as we haven't been able to DTD.
> 
> I tested again on CD12 and CD13 to make sure my OPKs have gone back to negative, and they were. I done two each time, each several hours apart.
> 
> HOWEVER, I just done an OPK today, and it's positive? :wacko:
> 
> Does that mean I'm ovulating twice, or that my body geared up to ovulate, didn't release the egg, and tried again?
> 
> If so, that's PERFECT cos we can DTD now!!
> 
> Thanks ladies x
> 
> 
> Hi, this happened to me in December, I got a positive OPK on CD11 but hadnt had sex yet as it was so early in cycle so we panicked and DTD for 3 nights in a row. The test then went negative but I carried on testing OPKs and then on cd16 it went positive again for 2 days so we DTD again for 3 more days in a row. I sort of ruled out getting a BFP that month but it turns out we did, maybe because we ruled it out I stopped stressing?!!
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck
> 
> Shell xxClick to expand...

Wow! Lucky! Have a H & H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## SophBabes

Hey, im exacturlly in the same boat. on the 19th I Done a test at 12:30pm and got a negitive. done it again later that night bout half 5 and got a positive... so me and partner dtd twice that night. and then tested after to make sure we got it on the possitive make. and i was still possitive. but 20th i tested same time bout 12:30 and got a negitive.. and tested again half 5 again once again postive. but last night i was negitive again.. 
dtd the day we got 2 poss so we was safe then. didnt dtd last night. so we hope it was enough to get a BFP just to wait a see. but i think im ovulating now. I No sperm lives in side a woman 5-7 days and a egg dies off after 24 hours. hopefully lil swimmers wud stay alive. fingers crossed. all i can suggest is DTD Tonite.. everyones different.. some ppl are fertile for more than the 2 days it says. so yesh dtd tonight. and fingers crossed for you good luck xx


----------



## rebecca83

Could it be you released two eggs, is this how you conceive non identical twins maybe!!


----------



## WantingABubba

SophBabes said:


> Hey, im exacturlly in the same boat. on the 19th I Done a test at 12:30pm and got a negitive. done it again later that night bout half 5 and got a positive... so me and partner dtd twice that night. and then tested after to make sure we got it on the possitive make. and i was still possitive. but 20th i tested same time bout 12:30 and got a negitive.. and tested again half 5 again once again postive. but last night i was negitive again..
> dtd the day we got 2 poss so we was safe then. didnt dtd last night. so we hope it was enough to get a BFP just to wait a see. but i think im ovulating now. I No sperm lives in side a woman 5-7 days and a egg dies off after 24 hours. hopefully lil swimmers wud stay alive. fingers crossed. all i can suggest is DTD Tonite.. everyones different.. some ppl are fertile for more than the 2 days it says. so yesh dtd tonight. and fingers crossed for you good luck xx

Good luck hun.

And this was from last cycle. Waiting to ovulate now x


----------



## SophBabes

awwh good luck anyway :) xx


----------



## WantingABubba

SophBabes said:


> awwh good luck anyway :) xx

Thanks :)


----------

